# Transfer placement front or back ?



## taurusndixie (Aug 6, 2006)

Is there a general rule as to where images go on a shirt, front or back ?
I know some transfers has a small logo on the front and the larger one on the back.
Big transfers seem hard to read on the front of a shirt. However girls with long hair would hide the back print ? hummm, any idea's or just put'em where you want'em ?

Thanks,

Don


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Put em where the customer wants them.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

if you can offer the client options where to print them, "custom t-shirts" you can charge a little more. 

If not, than it depends on what you think your clients want. 
The Right Print placement can make it a better selling shirt.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

taurusndixie said:


> However girls with long hair would hide the back print ?


But not boys with long hair ?


----------



## funtimesx (Apr 9, 2006)

Solmu said:


> But not boys with long hair ?


LMAO! I did some shirts for a family party recently, and we deliberately moved the back printing down to center back (rather than over the shoulders) for exactly that reason - the print would otherwise have been covered by those with long hair.


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

I've done the big print on front, little on back. Big back/little front. Big front/ little on sleeve. Just depends on where the customer wants it. But on my Ebay store I'm just putting the single big transfer on front. Transfers with pocket included goes big back/little front. They get to choose size and color of shirt on both store sales and fair sales.


----------



## xerostyles (Sep 11, 2006)

I think it depends completely on who your market is. I have found that a large front chest print with a little or no back logo image is the best.


----------



## taurusndixie (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone, you all have been great. Thanks for the replies.
I wanted to make up sample shirts to hang in out new store.
Guess I will have transfers front and back for display.

Thanks again,


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for post that question Don, I am starting an order tomorrow and it is for a dance team, logo ong the front and personalization on the back, which is individual names and some will say Jane's Mom or Jane's Dad and I was wondering how far down to place the names.


----------



## taurusndixie (Aug 6, 2006)

Ruby, on the front, 3 inches down from the neck collar and usually one inch to the right if the image is for the left side of the chest. XXL, and up may have to move a little more than one inch to the right. have to experiment a little.

Back, place shirt face down, feel through the back to where the front collar is, image goes maybe 1/2 inch below that, just enough when pressing to miss the buldge coming from the front collar.

Good Luck, hope I helped !


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks it works great I have trouble lining up the letters when do in individaul names. It takes me a while cause I want to make sure everything is lining up.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

knifemaker3 said:


> I've done the big print on front, little on back. Big back/little front. Big front/ little on sleeve. Just depends on where the customer wants it.


I think i'm getting dizzy. ~~~


----------

